# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Bgy33 έχει βρει κανείς;

## patentas

που μπορω τελικα βρε παιδια να αγορασω 2 κομματια βgυ33;

----------


## Chris Valis

Και να βρεις να μην τα πάρεις, ξέρεις τους λόγους ! (παλιά και τοξικά)

----------


## badsak

> Και να βρεις να μην τα πάρεις, ξέρεις τους λόγους ! (παλιά και τοξικά)



Γιατι μηπως θα τα φαει??  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Εξω απο την πλακα τωρα τα  BGY33 εχουν καταργηθει εδω και χρονια και λιγο δυσκολα μπορει κανεις να
τα βρει στα καταστηματα. Μονο αν εχουν ξεμηνει σε κανα μαγαζι στοκ.
Και ηταν ενα πoλυ ωραιο και αξιοπιστο module για τα fm και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν επρεπε να καταργηθει.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## radioamateur

Συμφωνώ με τον badsak και προσθέτω ότι πολύ επώνυμες ιταλικές εταιρείες το χρησιμοποιούσαν σε πιστοποιημένα exciters που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει.

----------


## kostas30

εγω εχω 2 καινουργια   :Ψώνιο:   :Ψώνιο:  αλλα δεν τα πουλαω  :Shame on you:   :Not talking:   :Not talking:  μου τα ειχαν φερει απο γερμανια το 2006   :Mr. Green:  τα ειχα παρει 65 ευρο το ενα \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## patentas

και τη μας το λες για να ζηλεψουμε;χαχαχαα

----------


## patentas

ειχα παλια ενα και το εκαψα και τωρα λεω μηπωσ\ς βρω κανενα στοκ πουθενα.

----------


## Chris Valis

> Συμφωνώ με τον badsak και προσθέτω ότι πολύ επώνυμες ιταλικές εταιρείες το χρησιμοποιούσαν σε πιστοποιημένα exciters που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει.



Το φάντασμα του RoHS θα τα στοιχειώνει για πάντα!!!

----------


## badsak

Ξερετε οτι μερικα καμενα μοντουλ BGY-33  Μπορουν και να επισκευαστουν?

----------


## kostas30

ο τυπος που τα ειχα παρει ειχε μεγαλο στοκ απο παλια υλικα  αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το site του τα ειχε στειλει σε μια φιλη που ειχα στην γερμανια  και αυτη μου τα εφερε.  τοτε που εψαχνα ειχα βρει αρκετους  που ειχαν  απο 60-180 ευρω. για ριξε κανα καλο ψαξιμο.   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## chip

Επισκευαστούν??? Υπάρχει τρελός που θα τα ανοίξει?

----------


## badsak

Υπηρχε καποιος που τα ανοιγε και τα επισκευαζε.
Μεσα στο μοντουλ υπαρχει ενα απλο κυκλωμα λινεαρ με εξαρτηματα επιφανειακης στηριξης
αντιστασεις πυκνωτες κ.τ.λ και μερικες φορες καιγονταν και καποιος χαλκοδρομος απο στασιμα
η ξεκολουσε καποιο εξαρτημα.
Τωρα αν ειναι τρελος η οχι αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Μηπως λιγα πραγματα γυρω μας ειναι τοξικα και δεν το γνωριζουμε??
Η τα απλα tranzistor RF δεν ειναι τοξικα (ολοκληρες η σειρες των MRF BLV BLY BLW BLF ΚΤΛ)?
Απλα εκει πανω δεν χωραει να κοληθει το αυτοκολητο που εγραφε στα BGY33 την τοξικοτητα τους
και το εχουν γραψει στην συσκευασια. Αλλα συνηθως απο τα καταστηματα τα αγοραζουμε χυμα
χωρις προειδοποιησεις ασφαλειας.

----------


## chip

Αν κοβόταν ο χαλκοδιάδρομος που περνάει το σήμα προσωπικά δεν θα τό θελα επισκευασμένο και τσάμπα να μου τό διναν, γιατί είναι κατασκευασμένο με Microstrip και απο την στιγμή που καταστραφεί το Microstrip δεν επισκευάζεται με ένα βραχυκύκλωματακι.... Απλά όλα τα καλά (broadband) του module δεν υφίστανται... Αν βέβαια άλλαζε κάποια ανίσταση πόλωσης οκ...θα δουλεύει και πάλι μια χαρά...
Σίγουρα και τα άλλα έχουν κάτι τοξικό αλλά όταν φωνάζουν τόσο οι κατασκευαστές σημαίνει οτι είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρά τα πράγματα... Για παράδειγμα η Philips εβγαζε πολλα RF προιόντα όμως δεν ενημέρωνε σε όλα τα προιόντα μέσα στο datasheet για το πόσο τοξικά υλικά έχουν παρα μόνο σε αυτά που χρησιμοποιουσαν το οξίδειο του βυριλίου (σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω ξέρουν και δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να κάνουν τον κόσμο να μην θέλει το Α ή Β προιόν τους.)

----------


## chip

Ένα λαθάκι....δεν έχει microstrip αλλα stripline.

----------


## NOE

αν δεν κάνω λάθος όλα αυτά περιέχουν οξίδιο του βυριλιού, σωστα?
ρε παιδια πόσο τοξικό είναι αυτο το οξίδιο? 
παλιά είχα ένα λινιαρ με το bly89 και μια μερα το bly89 ανοιξε, από μόνο του, ξεκόλησε το καπάκι του τρανζίστορ. και πήρα μία κόλα στιγμής και το κόλησα. Μετά από πολύ καιρό έμαθα ότι είναι τοξικό. Λετε να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ?

----------


## radioamateur

> ειχα παλια ενα και το εκαψα και τωρα λεω μηπωσ\ς βρω κανενα στοκ πουθενα.



patenta ποιο είναι το email σου γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## chip

όλα (νομίζω όλα) τα BLY και τα BGY έχουν το οξίδιο του βυριλίου που λένε οτι είναι εξαιρετικά τοξικό και καρκινογώνο. Βασικά δεν πρέπει να αναπνεύσεις την σκόνη του (αν πάλι δεν κάνω λάθος).
Έχεις κάθε λόγο να ελπίζεις οτι δεν θα πάθεις κάτι... Γενικά είναι θέμα πιθανότητος και βαθμού έκθεσης... Αλλά φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι λέμε...οκ...τότε το χρησιμοποιούμε άφοβα ελπίζοντας να μην είμαστε εμείς άτυχοι...

Αν πάλι καπνίζεις καλύτερα να κόψεις το κάπνισμα... Υπάρχουν άλλες ουσίες που πιθανότατα έχεις αναπνεύσει και είναι επίσης πολύ επικίνδυνες... Πχ αμίαντος που όταν είσαι καπνιστής η πιθανότητα να αναπτύξεις καρκίνο του πνεύμονα αυξάνεται κατα 80 φορες!!!! 
Προσωπικά στο στρατό κοιμόμουν σχεδόν καθημερινα... σε ένα ράντζο που απο κάτω έσπαγαν κάθε μέρα τα πλακάκια...που νομιζαμε οτι είναι κάποιο είδος πλαστικού... αλλά τελικά ήταν αμιαντοπλακάκι... όπως επίσης έχω την υποψια οτι ο τοιχος δίπλα μου ήταν από αμιαντοχαρτόνι... Λοιπόν... να ανυσηχώ????

----------


## ReFas

Γεια το οξείδιο του βηρυλλίου κάπου το έχουμε ξαναπεί...
Στη μορφη που είναι στα τρανζίστορ δεν είναι τοξικό, εκτός αν σπάσει και δημιουργηθεί σκόνη.
Η σκόνη είναι τοξική για τα πνευμόνια, άν ψάξει κάποιος για Beryllium oxide θα βρεί αρκετά στο ιντερνετ.
Το οξείδιο είναι μεταξύ του τσιπ του τρανζιστορ και της μεταλικής επιφάνειας που είναι για την ψύξη, αν φύγει το καπάκι απο ενα BLY για παράδειγμα δεν είναι επικίνδυνο εκτός αν σπάσει ανάμεσα στα ποδαράκια και στην πατούρα της βίδας που είναι για την ψύξη.
Το ίδιο και το BGY αν βγάλεις το καπάκι, όπως είπε και ο badsak, θα δείς το κύκλωμα προσαρμογής με τα chip υλικά και τα microstrip (οχι stripline) και πάλι κίνδινος υπάρχει αν σπάσει το κάτω μέρος και εισπνευθεί η σκόνη που θα δημιουργηθεί.

----------


## dimitris_p

Υπάρχει ένα κατάστημα στην θεσ/νικη που έχει από RF τα πάντα.. δώσε ε-μαιλ .

----------


## chip

σωστά.... είναι Microstrip...(την δευτερη φορά τα μπέρδεψα...)

----------


## patentas

Εγω παντως το ειχα ανοιξει και ειχα ελενξει το κυκλωμα και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να χαλασε το τρανζιστορ που εχει μεσα γιατι κατα την τροφοδοσια του ειχε μεγαλη καταναλωση ρευματος.Απλως εκοβα σιγα σιγα την επικαλυψη με τους ακροδεκτεσ του πολυμετρου.Αλλα πειστευω οτι οταν καψεις το υληκο και το εισπνευσεις τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα,οχι οτι με το να το πιασεις ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.....

----------


## patentas

το mail μου ειναι patentas2001@yahoo.gr

----------


## robotakias

Αφού έχουν καταργηθεί, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο που να το καλύπτει? Ρωτάω επειδή αφού είναι παλιά και μπορεί για χίλιους λόγους να τα καταργήσανε, το λογικό θα ήταν να μπορούσε κάποιο άλλο να τα καλύψει και να κάνει ο καθένας που τα χρειάζεται τη δουλειά του.. Συμφωνείτε με αυτά που λέω?

----------


## radioamateur

Μπορεί κανείς να προτείνει ένα κύκλωμα linear & pass band filter που θα μπορούσε να αντικασταστήσει το BGY33;Αν δεν κάνω λάθος για να οδηγηθεί θέλει περί τα 100mw άρα το όποιο linear θα πρέπει να έχει ως σημείο αναφοράς τα 100mw max.

----------


## chip

Λογικά είναι αυτά που λες robotakia.
Κοίταξε τα module της mitsubishi αν σου κάνει κάποιο... (Δεν ξέρω και πολλά από πομπούς για να σου πω πιο....)

----------


## dimitris_p

Παιδιά RADIO-741 στην θεσσαλονικη. έχει μόνο RF. πριν κάνα μήνα είχα πάρει. θα κοιτάξω να βρω το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## panvas

http://www.radio741.gr/

----------


## dovegroup

> Αν κοβόταν ο χαλκοδιάδρομος που περνάει το σήμα προσωπικά δεν θα τό θελα επισκευασμένο και τσάμπα να μου τό διναν, γιατί είναι κατασκευασμένο με Microstrip και απο την στιγμή που καταστραφεί το Microstrip δεν επισκευάζεται με ένα βραχυκύκλωματακι.... Απλά όλα τα καλά (broadband) του module δεν υφίστανται... Αν βέβαια άλλαζε κάποια ανίσταση πόλωσης οκ...θα δουλεύει και πάλι μια χαρά...
> Σίγουρα και τα άλλα έχουν κάτι τοξικό αλλά όταν φωνάζουν τόσο οι κατασκευαστές σημαίνει οτι είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρά τα πράγματα... Για παράδειγμα η Philips εβγαζε πολλα RF προιόντα όμως δεν ενημέρωνε σε όλα τα προιόντα μέσα στο datasheet για το πόσο τοξικά υλικά έχουν παρα μόνο σε αυτά που χρησιμοποιουσαν το οξίδειο του βυριλίου (σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω ξέρουν και δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να κάνουν τον κόσμο να μην θέλει το Α ή Β προιόν τους.)



Υπήρχε πάντα Warning στα datasheets αλλά στα ψηλά γράμματα, τα BGY το έγραφαν σε λευκό ταμπελάκι με κόκκινα γράμματα.
Δεν πρέπει να σπάσει το κεραμικό υλικό (σε μορφή σκόνης εισπνεόμενο είναι θανατηφόρο), ούτε να ανατιναχτεί (εξατμίζεται σε μορφή λευκού καπνού).
Το ίδιο υλικό βρίσκετε και στις κεραμικές λυχνίες εκπομπής ισχύος στον καθοδικό σωλήνα τους και πάλι μόλις για κάποιο λόγο (συνήθως κακή ψύξη) λιώσει το γυαλί στη βάση ή σπάσει το κεραμικό υλικό τους και απελευθερωθεί η συμβουλή είναι μία...τρεχάτε οσο πιό γρήγορα μπορείτε.
Προκαλεί απο ανικανότητα έως θάνατο.
Επίσης καμμένα τέτοια προϊόντα μην τα πετάτε όπου να είναι, αποθηκεύονται σε ειδικούς κάδους τοξικών αποβλήτων μόνο που έχουν ελάχιστες εταιρείες στην χώρα μας & όταν ζητάς χάρη σε κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι.
(Φανταστήτε να έρθει το παιδάκι σας κρατώντας κάτι τέτοιο στο χέρι του και να σας λέει μπαμπά κοίτα τι βρήκα!!!)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryllium_oxide

Πάντως αν υπάρχει κάπου θα το αγόραζα ευχαρίστως μιά χαρά module ήταν...και δεν καίγετε αν το αγαπάς lol

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το sav16 της Toshiba μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το bgy33 της Philips;

----------


## nitako

Αυτο δεν ειναι για αλλη συχνότητα?

----------


## radioamateur

Άκουσα αλλά δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω ότι το sav16 μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το bgy33 όπως επίσης ότι δεν συμπεριφέρεται το ίδιο σταθερά σε όλο το εύρος της μπάντας.
Αν έχει κανείς datasheet ας το ανεβάσει.

----------


## radioamateur

Ξεφυλλίζοντας τον κατάλογο του 741 έπεσε η προσοχή μου πάνω σε μια πλακέττα για το module SAV6 με φίλτρα με την ένδειξη "ειδική κατασκευή για τους 88-108".Έχει κανείς το σχετικό σχέδιο το οποίο φανταζομαι ότι με λίγη φαντασία μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το BG733;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## amiga

Το τι σαβούρα πετάει το SAV6 στην συγγεκρημνένη κατασκευή ας μην πω καλύτερα!!!!!
Το σχέδιο παρ όλα αυτά είναι:


Στο ποδαράκι ΙΝ βάζεις 3 πυκνωτές 27p προς γη.
στο out  έναν 27p προς γή και έναν μεταβλητό 30p παράλληλα για να κάνεις μικροσυντονισμό.
και μετά το φίλτρο.
στο ποδαράκι 2 + 12V σταθερά και στο ποδαράκι 3 0~12V για έλεγχο ισχύος.

για τις παρεμβολές μπορεί να φταίει και η πλακέτα μιας και αν δενς τα stip line π.χ. της γέφυρας εξόδου ΔΕΝ είναι 50Ω.
και το φίλτρο δεν είναι καλοσχεδιασμένο!

----------


## RFΧpert

Λοιπον, χωρις εσωτερικη επεμβαση στο κυκλωμα εισοδου, αλλα βασικοτερα αυτο της εξοδου ΔΕΝ υπαρχει περιπτωση να λειτουργησει σωστα αυτο το υβριδιο... Και ειναι φυσιολογικο να βγαζει αρμονικες κλπ, με μονο εξωτερικες μικροπροσαρμογες, αφου το εσωτερικο φιλτρο του ειναι υπολογισμενο να "κοβει" για αρμονικες απο 135MHz φερον, δηλαδη απορριψη πανω απο 270MHz  :Exclamation:   Αν βαλουμε δηλαδη 88MHz στην εισοδο θα ενισχυει κανονικοτατα και την αρμονικη τους στους 176MHz ενω σχεδον θα "αφηνει" και ελευθερη την αρμονικη τους στους 264MHz  :Exclamation:  
Με εσωτερικες μετατροπες σαφως και μπορει να δουλεψει "αξιοπρεπως" στα FM, αλλα προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο, και τον χρονο...

----------


## radioamateur

Εχεις να προτείνεις ενδεχομένως εναλλακτικό σχέδιο χωρίς προβλήματα με υβρίδιο ή transistors για οδήγηση από pll της τάξεως των 100mw στα 20-25 watts έξοδο RFXpert πάντα στα FM;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων RFXpert

----------


## amiga

RFXpert σωστότατος!!! :ok:

----------


## dovegroup

Αν βγάλει κανείς άκρη με τις μεταφράσεις και βρεί το SAV17 σε καλή τιμή ας στείλει pm
Εχει και Video !!!
http://www.saltnlight-e.com/transmitter.htm

----------


## dovegroup

Φίλος που είχε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων και το έκλεισε κράτησε για ιδία χρήση μερικές δεκάδες!!!
Κατασκευή BGY33 PHILIPS 2002 σε συνθήκες απόλυτης ξηρασίας δηλαδή σε άριστη κατάσταση.
Οποιος ενδιαφέρετε να αγοράσει ας επικοινωνήσει με pm ή στα email dovegroup@gmail.com επειδή βλέπω καθυστέρηση τουλάχιστον μιάς ημέρας και τα απεσταλμένα μου στο Forum να είναι ακόμη στα εξερχόμενα...

----------


## titanicfm

radio 741 Θεσσαλονικη 3/2012 bgy 33 philips περιπου στα 80 ευρω !

----------


## antonis988

καλημερα εγω τα βρηκα στο e bay    http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...All-Categories

----------


## moutoulos

Πω πω ... τι έγινε βρε παιδιά ????. Γέμισε ο τόπος BGY33  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: .
40€ τελική τιμή με μεταφορικά, εδώ & εδώ.

Και άντε τώρα να έχεις τα γνήσια, να θες να τα πουλήσεις, και να 
πρέπει να αποδείξεις, οτι δεν είναι κλώνοι σαν αυτά.

----------


## moutoulos

Επαναφέρω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γιατί απλα ήθελα να ρωτήσω.

Τελικά τα συγκεκριμένα που έχουν κάνει την εμφανισή τους πάλι,
ειναι κατι σαν κλώνοι?. Γιατι δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι τελικά 
βρεθηκε τόσο παλιό stock (NOS). Ξέρουμε αν είναι και αυτα τοξικά
με Beo (αν σπάσει το κέλυφος), όπως τα παλιά καλα ... BGY33.

----------

